# Summer finds 2018



## jmerx

first chants of the year!!!


----------



## jmerx




----------



## MycoMania

Wow! Ive never seen chants this early! Nice bock bock!

Edit: Didnt realize this was on the MO board..pretty typical timing I assume?


----------



## jmerx

It' a little early but getting close to the right time!!!


----------



## jmerx

first indigo milky this season in my yard!


----------



## supplyguy1973

I found about half a pound of chantrells the other day


----------



## jmerx

the shrooms r poppen better get in the woods!!


----------



## jmerx

The woods r full of chants


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

jmerx said:


> View attachment 8654
> View attachment 8656
> View attachment 8658
> View attachment 8660
> View attachment 8662
> View attachment 8664
> View attachment 8654
> View attachment 8656
> View attachment 8658
> View attachment 8660
> View attachment 8662
> View attachment 8664
> the shrooms r poppen better get in the woods!!


Nice Finds! Thanks for posting the pics! Sure looking Good w/the recent rain ! Way to Go Man !


----------



## jmerx

I picked close to 10lbs and stopped because I had other stuff to do lol


----------



## PAtrapper37

Jmerx...what’s the big white one?


----------



## jmerx

Not sure I think it is a lobster that hasn't turned yet


----------



## celticcurl

jmerx said:


> Not sure I think it is a lobster that hasn't turned yet


Lobster mushrooms do not turn. They do however have host species that get infected by Hypomyces lactifluouorum. You may want to do some reading on the subject. This link is a good start
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/hypomyces_lactifluorum.html

It's a fascinating species and if you find them in your area you are very lucky to have them. Unfortunately they don't grow in my part of southern Michigan. I enjoy their texture. They seem to hold up to all kinds of cooking and never turn to mush.

My chanterelles are growing quite nicely up here. I'm surprised yours are in the same stage of growth. I thought you would be finding huge old ones by now. 

I'm also finding black trumpets. That's a new early record for me.


----------



## jmerx

Yeah I know


----------



## jmerx

celticcurl said:


> Lobster mushrooms do not turn. They do however have host species that get infected by Hypomyces lactifluouorum. You may want to do some reading on the subject. This link is a good start
> http://www.mushroomexpert.com/hypomyces_lactifluorum.html
> 
> It's a fascinating species and if you find them in your area you are very lucky to have them. Unfortunately they don't grow in my part of southern Michigan. I enjoy their texture. They seem to hold up to all kinds of cooking and never turn to mush.
> 
> My chanterelles are growing quite nicely up here. I'm surprised yours are in the same stage of growth. I thought you would be finding huge old ones by now.
> 
> I'm also finding black trumpets. That's a new early record for me.


I have spots I pic all the way thru September sometimes


----------



## A fun guy

jmerx said:


> View attachment 8150
> View attachment 8151
> View attachment 8150
> View attachment 8151
> first chants of the year!!!


Nice! I Picked 10#s of some golden beauties myself today. It was hot but fun! I'm in GA btw


----------



## jmerx

I picked another 5+ lbs of chants again yesterday! No pics this time though.


----------



## hunt4more

True or false Chants?


----------



## hunt4more

Jmerx Thought you might know if these are true Chants. Sean you been findin them. I found them in SW Wash. Co. Mo. I've never ate them. Leaning towards False. What do you think? Brown spot on top makes me Leery.


----------



## jg010682

Those look like some sort of chantrell but look like they are darker than the ones I find here in minnesota


----------



## jack

I can't really tell that good by the pictures, but they _*could*_ be Cantharellus minor. Check those out. Were they going in moss.


----------



## hunt4more

jack said:


> I can't really tell that good by the pictures, but they _*could*_ be Cantharellus minor. Check those out. Were they going in moss.


they were growing near lots of ferns.


----------



## hunt4more

jack said:


> I can't really tell that good by the pictures, but they _*could*_ be Cantharellus minor. Check those out. Were they going in moss.


----------



## hunt4more

They look like they might be *Cantharellus appalachiensis. Do Cantharellus appalachiensis even grow in Missouri Ozarks? From pics ive sean looks like them. Never ate Chants yet. The ones Ive always sean dont have a brownish colored spot in center of cap like ones I posted pics of. They are more a solid color and bigger.*


----------



## jack

Cantharellus appalachiensis is an Eastern species. Did you notice if the flesh in the stem stained reddish ? If so you may very well have them. Sometimes they resemble the Winter Chanterelle at an early stage ( Craterellus tubeformis ) " formerly known as Cantharellus tubaeformis " only those have a hollow stem. They will also have an apricot smell. ( C. appalachiensis )


----------



## jmerx

Looks like they could be Blackfoot chanterelles


----------



## jmerx

hunt4more said:


> They look like they might be *Cantharellus appalachiensis. Do Cantharellus appalachiensis even grow in Missouri Ozarks? From pics ive sean looks like them. Never ate Chants yet. The ones Ive always sean dont have a brownish colored spot in center of cap like ones I posted pics of. They are more a solid color and bigger.*


Man u should be seeing lots of chants down there I picked first batch in st Francis co. And the second batches in Jeff county the woods r full right now


----------



## hunt4more

jmerx said:


> Man u should be seeing lots of chants down there I picked first batch in st Francis co. And the second batches in Jeff county the woods r full right now


im not getting out soon enough after a rain. can only get down there on the weekend for few hours to work. findin few dried out ones. most years there is a bunch. ive never tried eating them yet. most years, i find ones that look more like the ones you been findin, that you posted. i threw these out, that i posted pics of. wasnt certain if they were true chants.


----------



## jmerx

hunt4more said:


> im not getting out soon enough after a rain. can only get down there on the weekend for few hours to work. findin few dried out ones. most years there is a bunch. ive never tried eating them yet. most years, i find ones that look more like the ones you been findin, that you posted. i threw these out, that i posted pics of. wasnt certain if they were true chants.


I've been picked on the weekend and filling a backpack up both times there out there r u in private r public


----------



## hunt4more

jmerx said:


> I've been picked on the weekend and filling a backpack up both times there out there r u in private r public


just on my own place. i have 1000s of acres of Fed. land all around me. never looked there yet. goin back out friday. hope to find the ones i usually spot. most years theirs dozens of them. i think its usually little later. always think about eatin them. never tried them yet.


----------



## supplyguy1973

I went out in St. Francois county yesterday and picked several pounds and I finally quit looking because they were everywhere.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I went out in St. Francois county yesterday and picked several pounds and I finally quit looking because they were everywhere.


That's how I was 2 weeks ago in the same county I picked more than I needed I could have kept picked but there was no need


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I went out in St. Francois county yesterday and picked several pounds and I finally quit looking because they were everywhere.


Did u pick in the state park?


----------



## morelseeeker

Last week I found 18 pounds of chants in Southern OH. Sold 13 pounds.


----------



## morelseeeker

Last week I was very busy. I picked 90+ pounds of oyster mushrooms and sold 75 pounds. The log photo is a huge beech tree that I got 50 pounds from and there were still oysters left on it. The basket has 15 pounds of oyster mushrooms and the photo of the plastic grocery bags have 30 pounds of oyster mushrooms.


----------



## sb

morelseeeker said:


> Last week I was very busy. I picked 90+ pounds of oyster mushrooms and sold 75 pounds. The log photo is a huge beech tree that I got 50 pounds from and there were still oysters left on it. The basket has 15 pounds of oyster mushrooms and the photo of the plastic grocery bags have 30 pounds of oyster mushrooms


Morelseeker - *Most excellent. * What a prolific week for you. Nice pics too. (you posted on the Missouri not the OH forum - if that was your intention)
I was out this morning and took a newbe with us. Only picked 1 out of 20 Chanterelles as it is just starting here in Central OH. and many are small. My 3rd pick of that woods and it is still just starting . . .


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Did u pick in the state park?


Yeah , St Joe


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Yeah , St Joe


Oh lol I never think about that one I was talking about st francis


----------



## jmerx

jmerx said:


> Oh lol I never think about that one I was talking about st francis


We need to get out together some time I have a good lobster spot if u might be interested!


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> We need to get out together some time I have a good lobster spot if u might be interested!


I would love to, I've never found any lobster before but would like to know where to find them


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I would love to, I've never found any lobster before but would like to know where to find them


I have a lot going on the next couple weeks would either have to go after work r wait a couple weeks of the temp isn't to bad I don't mind going after work only thing is it's time consuming we have to rush the weekends r much nicer


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> I have a lot going on the next couple weeks would either have to go after work r wait a couple weeks of the temp isn't to bad I don't mind going after work only thing is it's time consuming we have to rush the weekends r much nicer


Yeah, I'm off on Tuesdays and Wednesdays but for the next few weeks will be working 6 days a week


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Yeah, I'm off on Tuesdays and Wednesdays but for the next few weeks will be working 6 days a week


We should have plenty of time they r there all summer


----------



## carpet crawler

Found a bunch of these today right off the beaten path....any one?


----------



## cajunshroomer3578

jmerx said:


> We need to get out together some time I have a good lobster spot if u might be interested!


Hey brother I’m down here in south Louisiana and just wondering what type of habitat you find your lobsters in ? Tree associations specifically if possible. I have yet to find any down south. May not occur here


----------



## jmerx

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Hey brother I’m down here in south Louisiana and just wondering what type of habitat you find your lobsters in ? Tree associations specifically if possible. I have yet to find any down south. May not occur here


Mostly pine forest with oaks surrounding


----------



## jmerx

carpet crawler said:


> Found a bunch of these today right off the beaten path....any one?


Not sure looks like it might be a ink cap


----------



## jack

carpet crawler said:


> Found a bunch of these today right off the beaten path


 Compare them to Coprinellus micacea ( Mica Caps )


----------



## jmerx

That's the one I ment


----------



## jmerx

Went out yesterday to my lobster spot and only 4 dried up ones is all I could find.


----------



## jmerx

Picked about 8 pounds of chants today. And got 11 frogs yesterday so we had frogs and chants for breakfast!


----------



## jmerx

All this rain the shrooms should be going crazy! And of course I have no time to go! U guys better get out there!


----------



## jmerx

Any of u other peeps been out picking any shrooms?


----------



## jmerx

I might attempt the lobsters again sunday should be good with the rain we have been getting!


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I would love to, I've never found any lobster before but would like to know where to find them


Hey u up for a lobster run tomorrow? I think the wife and I r ganna go for a look!


----------



## jmerx

If I can get the wife up early enough I like to be at the park about 7


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> If I can get the wife up early enough I like to be at the park about 7


Thanks but I work on Sundays


----------



## jmerx

Bummer it was a food day found just a few


----------



## jmerx

We found about a dozen lobsters and a few hundred tics


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> We found about a dozen lobsters and a few hundred tics


So it looks like lobsters are found around pines


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> So it looks like lobsters are found around pines


Yes sir the lobster fungus come from the pines and the mushroom that it attacks comes from the oaks so u need both but it seems that they r in mostly pines when I find them also u most of the time have to kick mounds of pine needles to find them they r under ground nada cant see sometimes


----------



## ckorte

Can anyone help with parasol and honey mushroom ids?


----------



## jmerx

They ones on the right look like honeys but the pic isn't the best and the other one looks like a parasol but the stem looks bigger than normal is the stem hollow?


----------



## jmerx

I believe the stems r smaller and don't have the ball on the end but not for sure without my book I'll look it up when I get home


----------



## ckorte

Think the parasols are Lepiota Americana there are 3 types I believe. I am pretty sure on the honeys I see a lot every year just haven’t worked up the courage to try them. The parasols were growing around an old stump.


----------



## ckorte

Almost forgot stem was not hollow on parasol.


----------



## jmerx

ckorte said:


> Almost forgot stem was not hollow on parasol.


----------



## jmerx

I would say spore print it the stalks r much bigger than the ones I've seen


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> View attachment 10518


I love this book


----------



## ckorte

I will probably wait until next time to eat them. They do age/bruise a reddish brown color so pretty positive on the reddening Lepiota they talk about on the bottom of that page.


----------



## jmerx

ckorte said:


> I will probably wait until next time to eat them. They do age/bruise a reddish brown color so pretty positive on the reddening Lepiota they talk about on the bottom of that page.


Let me know if u decide to try them.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I love this book


I have the Illinois one also


----------



## jmerx

Ok peeps if u have any time at all a buddy of mine was in the woods said they r loaded with multiple type of shrooms better get one it


----------



## jmerx

can anyone help me with this a friend found it???


----------



## jmerx

My thoughts were a deformed chicken maybe


----------



## jmerx

What's up with all the China postings???


----------



## jack

No one is taking care of the site anymore, I no longer work for them ! Spam all over , and the Trolls are coming back.


----------



## jmerx

Oh that sucks


----------



## jmerx

I have been wondering what's up I just sent an email to someone lolol


----------



## jmerx

Well that really bums me out I liked this site. This keeps up I'm out!


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Well that really bums me out I liked this site. This keeps up I'm out!


Do you think the Lobsters are still out, a friend and I get a chance on Monday to go out and I would like to look for some.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Do you think the Lobsters are still out, a friend and I get a chance on Monday to go out and I would like to look for some.


I believe u could find some and if u want to yawn state park and walk around I think u would have a real good chance , hint hint  just remember u might have to knock a few pine needle mounds over to find them!!! Gl


----------



## jmerx

Hawn state park*


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Do you think the Lobsters are still out, a friend and I get a chance on Monday to go out and I would like to look for some.


Let me know how u like the park it's one of my favorites


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Let me know how u like the park it's one of my favorites


Didn't make it out to Hawn today, maybe tomorrow. We went to St. Joe and got a few pounds of chanterells and my first black trumpets, got a few pounds of those also


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Didn't make it out to Hawn today, maybe tomorrow. We went to St. Joe and got a few pounds of chanterells and my first black trumpets, got a few pounds of those also


Nice it's been awhile since I had the blacks


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Nice it's been awhile since I had the blacks


I'll be honest, I cooked some last night and didn't really care for them that much. I dried them anyway and will cook with them sparingly though.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I'll be honest, I cooked some last night and didn't really care for them that much. I dried them anyway and will cook with them sparingly though.


It is a very potent mushroom my wife loves them I like them it helps if you cook them in stuff I see some people cooking them in scrambled eggs we take and put them in Steak Rolls so I take a piece of steak pound it down doubles in size and then spread cream cheese some of them mushrooms and roll it tooth Pick it throw it on the grill


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Let me know how u like the park it's one of my favorites


I had a job out at Hawn state park today and when I was done I stepped into the woods and found what I would say was a couple pounds of Lobsters. I was picking as many as I could see in about 20 minutes. I'm off on Tuesday and will be going back out with my wife to hopefully get some more. I sure am excited because these are my first ones.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I had a job out at Hawn state park today and when I was done I stepped into the woods and found what I would say was a couple pounds of Lobsters. I was picking as many as I could see in about 20 minutes. I'm off on Tuesday and will be going back out with my wife to hopefully get some more. I sure am excited because these are my first ones.


Awesome glad u were able to get some just watch out some will be fishy we try and smell them when cleaning them to weed out the fishy ones they will just about ruin you from eating them just a heads up on that


----------



## jmerx

It seems the older they r the fishyier they r


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I had a job out at Hawn state park today and when I was done I stepped into the woods and found what I would say was a couple pounds of Lobsters. I was picking as many as I could see in about 20 minutes. I'm off on Tuesday and will be going back out with my wife to hopefully get some more. I sure am excited because these are my first ones.


We like to cut them in small squares and cook them with some onions


----------



## jmerx

I have an early hen spot I really want to check but now I want to lobster hunt lolol


----------



## jmerx

Take some picks of ur haul


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Take some picks of ur haul


I did but I have problems loading pictures on this sight so I just don't do it.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I did but I have problems loading pictures on this sight so I just don't do it.


Have you tried loading pictures since they changed the site it's extremely easy just hit upload file go to documents and there will be all your pictures have a picture and it's loaded give it a try


----------



## jmerx

Sorry not documents go to the file folder and then that'll pick up all your pictures


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I did but I have problems loading pictures on this sight so I just don't do it.


Well looks like I'm hitting to Parks today driving all the way over to Wildwood and then coming back and going down to st.francis County down there to hawn


----------



## jmerx

found a few pawpaw and some chants in wildwood today getting ready to head down to st francis co!


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

There were so many lobsters I couldn't believe it .I didnt even make it to my main spot I picked in spots I never picked before. I found one spot it was lobsters as far as I could c and even farther


----------



## supplyguy1973




----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> There were so many lobsters I couldn't believe it .I didnt even make it to my main spot I picked in spots I never picked before. I found one spot it was lobsters as far as I could c and even farther


I found quite a few in the little time in was there


----------



## jmerx

Nice black chant haul man u did goog all the way around. Have u tried the lobsters yet


----------



## supplyguy1973

I did last night and my wife really liked them. I thought they were good but I need to try some other recipes


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I did last night and my wife really liked them. I thought they were good but I need to try some other recipes


I would think any way u like seafood would be good with that one we made lob and artichoke dip with them it was good


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> I would think any way u like seafood would be good with that one we made lob and artichoke dip with them it was good


I can wait to get out there tomorrow with my wife.
Thanks for letting me know how to upload pictures by the way.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I can wait to get out there tomorrow with my wife.
> Thanks for letting me know how to upload pictures by the way.


No problem man hope u guys load up tomorrow!!!


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I can wait to get out there tomorrow with my wife.
> Thanks for letting me know how to upload pictures by the way.


Well I haven't heard from u yet so I guess ur busy cleaning shrooms!!!


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Well I haven't heard from u yet so I guess ur busy cleaning shrooms!!!


We went out and found several lobsters and chants. We had to leave a lot of the lobsters out there because they were too far gone but we had a great time. I think we were in the same area as you guys because we found a few paw paws also.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> We went out and found several lobsters and chants. We had to leave a lot of the lobsters out there because they were too far gone but we had a great time. I think we were in the same area as you guys because we found a few paw paws also.


No I don't think so I picked my Paw Paw's in babler State Park I've never even found them at Hawn but yeah a lot of the lobsters that I seen were far too far gone also but there was enough to pick some for me and other people I know


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> No I don't think so I picked my Paw Paw's in babler State Park I've never even found them at Hawn but yeah a lot of the lobsters that I seen were far too far gone also but there was enough to pick some for me and other people I know


Well we came across some paw paws and I thought of you


----------



## jmerx

Lolol thx for the thought


----------



## jmerx

Come on fall I'm ready for the hens!!!


----------



## jmerx

Going out to check a hen spot in the morning


----------



## supplyguy1973

I can't wait until Tuesday to check out a few hen spots of my own


----------



## supplyguy1973

Going to my first job this morning and I spotted this on the side of the road, so of course I had to stop and get it.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Going to my first job this morning and I spotted this on the side of the road, so of course I had to stop and get it.


Dang nice find no luck yesterday on the hen!


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I can't wait until Tuesday to check out a few hen spots of my own


If I hit the fruiting just right I know were I can get between 20 and 30 hens! But last couple years I've missed them!


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> If I hit the fruiting just right I know were I can get between 20 and 30 hens! But last couple years I've missed them!


I could get several myself. I'm definitely going to check my spots on Tuesday


----------



## jmerx

I found some honeys and some shaggy mains today


----------



## jmerx

I'm up around hannibal


----------



## jmerx

found some jackolanterns today


----------



## jmerx

Also the hens r out someone raised one of my spots already!!!


----------



## jmerx

Raided*


----------



## Old Elm

Found a fresh flush of Honeys today, northern Wisconsin.


----------



## jmerx

Nice find old elm


----------



## supplyguy1973

Looks like I found some raisin mushrooms today. Anybody know how to preserve them properly?


----------



## supplyguy1973

supplyguy1973 said:


> Looks like I found some raisin mushrooms today. Anybody know how to preserve them properly?


Reishi


----------



## jack

Dry them, powder them and make tea from them.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Looks like I found some raisin mushrooms today. Anybody know how to preserve them properly?


Nice find


----------



## jmerx

jack said:


> Dry them, powder them and make tea from them.


Hey jack is the drinkable r do u have to flavor it?


----------



## jmerx

Tea*


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Tea*


They say you got to sweeten them with honey and sugar or sweetener


----------



## jmerx

a friend found these today Washington county


----------



## jmerx

last weekend another friend found these


----------



## supplyguy1973




----------



## supplyguy1973

Found my first hen of the season and a nice lion's mane today


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

Oysters chickens and hens all from new spots!


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Found my first hen of the season and a nice lion's mane today


Dang nice finds like the lions main huge!


----------



## jmerx




----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> View attachment 11760
> View attachment 11762
> View attachment 11764
> View attachment 11766


All very nice


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

25 Jensen this weekend


----------



## jmerx

Hens*


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> View attachment 11792
> View attachment 11788
> View attachment 11786
> View attachment 11784
> View attachment 11782
> View attachment 11780
> View attachment 11778
> View attachment 11776
> View attachment 11774


Holy cow


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Holy cow


Ikr


----------



## jmerx

Last year I didnt get any the year before I got one big one and the year before that I didnt find any but someone gave me one so it's my time lolol!!!


----------



## Old Elm

jmerx said:


> Last year I didnt get any the year before I got one big one and the year before that I didnt find any but someone gave me one so it's my time lolol!!!


Persistence Pays Pal. Happy for you.

Finding them in the snow, nice meaty ones - Bug Free too.


----------



## jmerx

I found one in the 2nd week of November before 


Old Elm said:


> View attachment 11824
> View attachment 11826
> 
> 
> Persistence Pays Pal. Happy for you.
> 
> Finding them in the snow, nice meaty ones - Bug Free too.


I found one in the 1nd week of November before


----------



## jmerx

2nd week


----------



## supplyguy1973

Found these yesterday morning after my first job


----------



## jmerx

found another one


----------



## jmerx

Mmmmm hen soup


----------



## jmerx

I guess no one else is finding shrooms?


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> I guess no one else is finding shrooms?


We are going out today to look for some.


----------



## billc

I found two hens yesterday


----------



## jmerx

billc said:


> I found two hens yesterday


Nice what area were u in ?


----------



## jmerx

billc said:


> I found two hens yesterday


Is that a lions main in ur photo?


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> I guess no one else is finding shrooms?


We found 2 hens yesterday also


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> We found 2 hens yesterday also


nice


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> We found 2 hens yesterday also


How fresh were they?


----------



## billc

jmerx said:


> Nice what area were u in ?


Kc area


----------



## billc

jmerx said:


> Is that a lions main in ur photo?


Yep biggest one I've ever found


----------



## jmerx

enokcastillo said:


> contact us for more details on our marijuana strains and other drugs WhatsApp number or
> text+1(409) 4494320KIK ID:enokcastillo10 or Wicker me:stonerz12


No


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> How fresh were they?


They were still good, I just wish they were a little younger


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> They were still good, I just wish they were a little younger


That's how that big haul I had was


----------



## jmerx

a friend found these in Florida they look like chants any guess???


----------



## jmerx

I went rabbit hunting this weekend and found some oysters!


----------



## jmerx

We actually think they r a cross between cinna chant and gold chant???


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> View attachment 11932
> a friend found these in Florida they look like chants any guess???


They look like Chants


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> They look like Chants


That's what I said she said it rained all night before she picked them so I'm just thinking they r water loved but she said the woods were loaded with them


----------



## jmerx

Logged*


----------



## jmerx

Hey jack u out there what do u think about them?


----------



## Jmay

jmerx said:


> Hey jack u out there what do u think about them?


I spoke to Jack a few weeks ago on another forum and he mentioned that he no longer could login on this site successfuly anymore.


----------



## jmerx

Jmay said:


> I spoke to Jack a few weeks ago on another forum and he mentioned that he no longer could login on this site successfuly anymore.


Thx well that sucks I enjoyed talking to him!


----------



## jmerx

hens in white sauce with Spaghetti noodles and chicken


----------



## jmerx

Just got my new commercial grade food dehydrator first batch of jerky going now


----------



## Old Elm

jmerx said:


> Just got my new commercial grade food dehydrator first batch of jerky going now
> View attachment 11994


Christmas came early for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Old Elm

Jmay said:


> I spoke to Jack a few weeks ago on another forum and he mentioned that he no longer could login on this site successfuly anymore.


----------



## Jmay

Old Elm said:


>


Right..I understand


----------



## jmerx

Old Elm said:


>


Yes sir I hope to master it by Christmas


----------



## jmerx

Merry Christmas everyone and happy new year!!!


----------



## chavo27

supplyguy1973 said:


> View attachment 11754
> View attachment 11754
> View attachment 11756
> View attachment 11756


What the thing that looks like a puff ball? I found one it was there for weeks


----------



## jmerx

chavo27 said:


> What the thing that looks like a puff ball? I found one it was there for weeks


It's called a lions main very good eating!


----------



## jmerx

chavo27 said:


> What the thing that looks like a puff ball? I found one it was there for weeks


They r almost like scallops


----------



## jmerx

The oyster will be growing this weekend!


----------



## jmerx

Pic a few shroom while waiting on people I'm floating with today


----------

